

Might be as good as Old Spice Marketing...pleaseshutup.com - keltecp11
http://www.pleaseshutup.com/hidden-videos/#/video/amishcountry

======
byoung2
Aren't these the same skits from Trigger Happy TV?

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHqdz-g8tQk>

